# Tybrisa Resort



## sfwilshire (Mar 3, 2006)

Any TUGger have current info on Tybrisa Resort in Geogia? The last review from 2003 mentioned recent updates, but a Redweek review said:

This place is an old worn out dump - DO NOT STAY HERE or BUY a UNIT. We stayed there this week and checked out early. The view was blocked by the pier and the unit was worn out. I have no idea what they are spending the maintenance fees on - I can say this, it is not on the units. The furniture was college dorm room quality. The walls all needed to be repainted or re wall-papered. The kitchen floor was ripped up and the carpet looked like it was 20 years old. 

We had considered adding the resort to an ongoing search, but that review didn't make it sound too attractive.

Sheila


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 3, 2006)

Read my review ....

http://www.timesharebeat.com/yourworld/tybrisa.htm

http://www.tybrisa.com/


----------



## riverdees05 (Mar 4, 2006)

We were at Hilton Head this weekend and drove over to Tybee Island to look at Tybrisa Resort and were not impressed at all of the resort - outside or the area.  Didn't look at a unit, we only did a driveby.


----------



## Janette (Mar 4, 2006)

As a native Georgian who loves Savannah, I would not be happy spending a week on Tybee. It's nice for a day but not a week. I personally haven't visited this resort but I haven't heard any good reports.


----------

